# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ζητάω άλλα ζώα > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] Ο μικρός Μπαγκίρα.

## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

τον μπαγκιρα τον μαζεψε το σαββατο η μητερα μου απ τη μεση του δρομου (αφου περασε πρωτα απο πανω του νομιζοντας οτι ειναι πανι)... ειναι γατακος 1 μολις μηνων μαυρος και κοντοτριχος...     πολυ καθαρο παιδι παρα την ηλικεια του,πηγενει στην αμμο για τις αναγκες του και τρωει κονσερβουλα...   ειναι αποπαρασιτωμενος μεσα-εξω...   βρησκετε στο βολο και θα προτιμησουμε να τον δωσουμε σε καποιον που σκοπευει να τον στειρωσει (οταν μεγαλωσει λιγο) και αν προκιτε για αυλη σε μερος με οσο το δυνατον λιγοτερους κυνδινους (αμαξια,αγελες σκυλων κτλ)

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2



----------


## Chopper

Άααχ αυτό το βλέμα του!!!
Μ όλη μου τη καρδιά ελπίζω να βρεί ένα σπίτι!

----------


## Kostakos

Τι πανεμορφα ζαφειρενια ματακια ειναι αυτα.....  Τον υιοθετουσα αννετα ν δεν ειχα ολοκληρη αγελη σκυλων

----------


## koukoulis

Παιδιά το γατάκι είναι ακόμα πολύ μωρό κι αυτό σημαίνει πως τα ματάκια του πιθανά θα αλλάξουν χρώμα και δε θα παραμείνουν μπλε.

----------


## Chopper

Σωστόν.Θα γίνουν ή πράσινα ή προς το κίτρινο.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

κωστα,ο μικρος παντως ειναι οκ με τους σκυλους! (εχει γνωριστει με τη δικια μου και με του παππου μου που την φιλοξενω μεχρι να στειρωθει)


για τα ματια πολυ σωστα λενε τα παιδια,εγω το αποκλειω να μηνουν του συγκεκριμενου γαλαζια....    και οπως ειπαν γενικα τα γατακια μεχρι να απογαλακτιστουν εχουν γαλαζια ματια...

----------


## cute

Ποσο πανέμορφο είναι μωρέ το φατσακι μου!!!Μακάρι να βρει ένα ζεστό σπίτι που θα το αγαπάει και θα το φροντίζει για όλη του τη ζωή;!!!

----------


## Kostakos

Αγγελε... Πιστεψε με θα σπυ ειχα στειλει ηδη πμ... Απλα το θεμα ειναι πως τα σκυλακια μας εχουν προβλημα με της γατες, χωρις να το εχουμε επιτρεψει εμεις

----------


## demis

Ευχομαι να το παρει καποιος! Εγω αν εμενα κοντα και ειχα τη δυνατοτηα δεν θα το σκεφτομουν καν! Δεν ειναι μαυρο το γατακι απο ο,τι φενεται εχει σοκολατι χρωμα και φανταστητε πως οσο μεγαλωνει θα ανοιξει κι αλλο! Φενεται οτι θα γινει υπεροχος γατος.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

ουτε 2 ωρες μετα το ανεβασμα των φωτογραφιων και της αγγελιας στο fb το τηλεφωνο μου χτυπησε...και σημερα ο μικρος εφυγε για το νεο του σπιτι!!! τυχερος ο μαυρος...


να και ενα καλο του παλιοfb ...

----------


## panoss

πάλι καλά που βρήκε σπίτι ο μικρός!!
Ήταν κρίμα!!!! Αλλά πολύ όμορφο το άτιμο!!!!

----------


## Chopper

Μπράβο μπράβο!Αυτά είναι!

----------


## cute

Αχ μπραβοοο :Big Grin:

----------

